# taille pomme



## leza007 (14 Avril 2006)

petite question : les pommes apple (aussi bien sur les powerbook que les ibook) sont-elles de la même taille? 
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> petite question : les pommes apple (aussi bien sur les powerbook que les ibook) sont-elles de la même taille?
> merci




la réponse est oui.
du moins c'est la même entre un mac book 15, powerbook 15, et ibook 14.


----------



## leza007 (15 Avril 2006)

ah !!! merci  !! et pas d'idées de lieu ou site où je peux en trouver des customisés?? (stick ou patch etc) ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2006)

Leza : merci de ne pas poster de doublons. :modo:

En attendant, tu peux toujours envoyer un email a Skinit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour Leza,

Cette dépêche vient de tomber: Pimp my laptop peut te convenir car les skins iBooks 12 et 14 sont proposés.


----------

